# Detection handler requirements



## mjstk (Feb 22, 2013)

Would anyone be so kind as to point me in the right direction on finding the information (or who I should talk to) for the handler legal requirements for training a (drug) detection K9? 
Most of the cities in my area do not have K9 units and use teams from the private sector for detection work. I am having quite a bit of trouble finding the information. I'm trying to figure out if I can even train and work a dog as a civilian, if I would need special licensing, or if I would have to train with/under a K9 officer/ police department. Any information appreciated.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Most police departments would not permit a civilian handler to train drugs with them. There are liability issues and issues with the use of drugs for training aids. There is nothing preventing a civilian from training and working a drug/explosives/cadaver or any of the other detector type dogs. There would be an issue for possessing the drugs necessary. The options would be to obtain an ATF license for explosives; a DEA license for drugs etc. There are some civilians that provide a service to private industry and private citizens in the area of drug detection. A civilian drug detector would not be required to report presence of drugs or make arrests. They could turn the matter over to the business owner, or house owner etc. Law enforcement couldn't do that as they would be required to take action. 

DFrost


----------



## mjstk (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you.

An officer friend is going to talk to a few of the retired K9 handlers and find out if any of them would be willing to help me train as well.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

mjstk said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to point me in the right direction on finding the information (or who I should talk to) for the handler legal requirements for training a (drug) detection K9?
> Most of the cities in my area do not have K9 units and use teams from the private sector for detection work. I am having quite a bit of trouble finding the information. I'm trying to figure out if I can even train and work a dog as a civilian, if I would need special licensing, or if I would have to train with/under a K9 officer/ police department. Any information appreciated.


Unless you are in the military, everyone is a civilian, PO included no matter what they tell you.

However, I too am interested in this training for Lisl for the private sector for corporations and large public works projects for on-site detection.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

DFrost said:


> Most police departments would not permit a civilian handler to train drugs with them. There are liability issues and issues with the use of drugs for training aids. There is nothing preventing a civilian from training and working a drug/explosives/cadaver or any of the other detector type dogs. There would be an issue for possessing the drugs necessary. The options would be to obtain an ATF license for explosives; a DEA license for drugs etc. There are some civilians that provide a service to private industry and private citizens in the area of drug detection. A civilian drug detector would not be required to report presence of drugs or make arrests. They could turn the matter over to the business owner, or house owner etc. Law enforcement couldn't do that as they would be required to take action.
> 
> DFrost



DFrost is right on, as per usual 

I know some civilians that train with pseudo...but typically, most law enforcement usually does not. I believe DFrost is of that opinion as well, but I certainly won't speak for him.

Some of the products seem to be getting better, but there really is nothing like training with "the real thing".


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Let me add to DFrost that depending on your state you might be required to be with a private security company to contract. Also as a civilian you will have a problem with getting the dog certified which is a necessity for working with law enforcement.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

We use the term civilian to denote non police as well


----------



## mjstk (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you all for the info! It's a big help with my research. I will be checking on my state and city laws for more info on working with the police dept. as a civilian, as I am not able to be in law enforcement myself (can't pass the physical due to luxating patellas). I am also checking out private security outfits, since that seems to be where the bulk of the work is in this area.

What are your thoughts on training a private security detection dog on pseudo-scents? I do realize that the real thing would be best, but if is impossible for me to do so would pseudo give me decent training results? I'm asking because I would assume that the private jobs we would take would be relatively "small time" busts.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

mjstk said:


> What are your thoughts on training a private security detection dog on pseudo-scents? I do realize that the real thing would be best, but if is impossible for me to do so would pseudo give me decent training results? I'm asking because I would assume that the private jobs we would take would be relatively "small time" busts.


It's a long running discussion even among trainers. Personally, I won't use them. I've always said it's like taking blanks to the firing range. None of the certification organizations that I'm aware of, will allow certification using pseudo. Having said that; I'm not aware of any case law where the use of pseudo has had a negative impact on the case. I just don't use them because they aren't real. I've done enough tests on my own, over they years, to show dogs trained on actual drugs will not respond to pseudo.

DFrost


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have no experience with pseudo narcotics but will say I have seen dogs NOT trained on the pseudo cadaver scents who will indicate on new and unusual cadaver odors (for example a dog that has never been exposed to burnt flesh will still indicate on it) notice but NOT indicate on pseudo.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

ladylaw203 said:


> We use the term civilian to denote non police as well


ha ha, yes ma'am, we do, but I figured; "Unless you are in the military, everyone is a civilian, PO included no matter what they tell you." someones mind is made up and that's the way it is. ha ha. Besides, I just saw a commercial on TV that said if it's on the internet is has to be true.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Well, my opinion is if someone cannot obtain and posess proper training aids, do something else. Psuedo is NOT the real deal. It cannot replicate amounts either which produces a threshold issue. I have run experiments with psuedo for 25 years and have found dogs trained on the real deal walk it which is a clue  cadaver too. Cadaverine and putrecine in an alcohol carrier. Those two odors are produced by animals decomposing as well as humans. Worthless. Again, a threshold issue. The only stuff I have seen worth a hoot is NESTT. I have certified bomb dogs trained on it and they pass. Unless they have come up with something new, narcotic and cadaver pseudo is worthless, overpriced etc. And again. being hard nosed. Training a scent detector dog means one MUST have access to proper training aids in proper amounts. Otherwise the dog is not fully operational


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

DFrost said:


> ha ha, yes ma'am, we do, but I figured; "Unless you are in the military, everyone is a civilian, PO included no matter what they tell you." someones mind is made up and that's the way it is. ha ha. Besides, I just saw a commercial on TV that said if it's on the internet is has to be true.
> 
> DFrost


 
 I love that commercial.


----------



## mjstk (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you all again. This info is exactaly what I'm looking for.


----------

